
Debian 9 “Stretch” released - teddyh
https://lists.debian.org/debian-announce/2017/msg00003.html
======
Frenchgeek
No fglrx support... I wonder why. ( Not that the radeon driver isn't good
enough, it just surprised me a bit at reboot. )

